# Completely off topic



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I need an alternative to self raising flour other that plain plus baking powder if some one has a tip I will be very pleased.

They don't seem to know self raising flour in this country (along with a few more things you take for granted in England)
I made a lovely chocolate cake to a German recipe which uses of course plain flour and baking powder, I have just put it out for the birds because neither of us like the baking powder taste, it comes through quite distinctly and I didn't put too much in, rather less than more.
Can anyone help please?


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

JanHank said:


> I need an alternative to self raising flour other that plain plus baking powder if some one has a tip I will be very pleased.
> 
> They don't seem to know self raising flour in this country (along with a few more things you take for granted in England)
> I made a lovely chocolate cake to a German recipe which uses of course plain flour and baking powder, I have just put it out for the birds because neither of us like the baking powder taste, it comes through quite distinctly and I didn't put too much in, rather less than more.
> Can anyone help please?


e-mail a manufacturer of Self-raising flour, state you problem and ask them what their ingredient is and how to obtain it.

Geoff

P.S. Alternatively just put in more chocolate and/or some liquere.:wink2::smile2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

nicholsong said:


> e-mail a manufacturer of Self-raising flour, state you problem and ask them what their ingredient is and how to obtain it.
> 
> Geoff
> 
> P.S. Alternatively just put in more chocolate and/or some liquere.:wink2::smile2:


I thought after I posted Geoff, do they have self raising flour in Poland, if so whats it called, I´ll just check with Mr. Google aha

...*mąka do samodzielnego podnoszenia* please ask Basia what make I should look for :grin2:

Thanks for the other tip, by memory its McDougalls or Home Pride.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

JanHank said:


> I thought after I posted Geoff, do they have self raising flour in Poland, if so whats it called, I´ll just check with Mr. Google aha
> 
> ...*mąka do samodzielnego podnoszenia* please ask Basia what make I should look for :grin2:
> 
> Thanks for the other tip, by memory its McDougalls or Home Pride.


The one we have in the cupboard now is 'Maka pszenna' 'Tortowa' from the company 'Brzeska'.(name at bottom of label), probably get it in E.Leclerc, Tesco, Auchan, but maybe not Lidl.

Geoff


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

I use Bicarbonate of Soda ...buy it by the kg tub ...great for baking, deodorising fridges etc.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

My wife searched for self raising and in the end settled for the local French baking flour and has never looked back. Ask a local.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

1dr said:


> I use Bicarbonate of Soda ...buy it by the kg tub ...great for baking, deodorising fridges etc.


I think baking powder is mostly bicarb. isn't it?

dinatriumdiphosphat natriumhydrogencarbonat

the baking powder translated includes _disodium diphosphate sodium bicarbonate_


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

raynipper said:


> My wife searched for self raising and in the end settled for the local French baking flour and has never looked back. Ask a local.
> 
> Ray.


If you are talking about 'Flour for baking' that is for bread and contains yeast, which is not what Jan is looking for for a cake, which needs a mixture of a carbonate or bicarbonate and an acid to excite it, but not yeast.

Geoff


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> My wife searched for self raising and in the end settled for the local French baking flour and has never looked back. Ask a local.
> 
> Ray.


The women I know all use Dr. Oetker Backin Backpulver------baking powder.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

JanHank said:


> The women I know all use Dr. Oetker Backin Backpulver------baking powder.


Sounds like a face-pack:laugh:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

This is what my wife uses here in France Jan. And she is a very particular cook...…………………….. Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> This is what my wife uses here in France Jan. And she is a very particular cook...…………………….. Ray.


Thanks, but its absolutely meaningless to me Ray, not being able to speak a word of French.
Google translator says

Wheat flour for Cakes Powder with level incorporated Inflates and Fluffy :frown2:

I´ll ask at my local Polish shop Puls, there's a woman who speaks good English there, she may be able to help me find what I need and where to get it.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Why has this just become a problem, Milly? Have you only just started cooking? What has Hans been living on? No wonder he's built like a stick insect.

Shame on you. look after your man.>

OK, I'm gonna hide now.:grin2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

JanHank said:


> Thanks, but its absolutely meaningless to me Ray, not being able to speak a word of French.
> Google translator says
> Wheat flour for Cakes Powder with level incorporated Inflates and Fluffy :frown2:
> I´ll ask at my local Polish shop Puls, there's a woman who speaks good English there, she may be able to help me find what I need and where to get it.


Just thought you might find some Gateaux Mix on the local shelves.

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Baking powder is a mixture of cream of tarter and bicarbonate of soda

I use it in scones, to boost the raising agent in SRFlour 

Bicarbonate of soda alone is the raising agent when making soda bread 

Should have worked in plain flour if mixed and sieved Jan , needs to be within sell by date 

In Israel we always sieved flour, to remove the weevil 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> Just thought you might find some Gateaux Mix on the local shelves.
> 
> Ray.


Gateaux mix, so you probably only add an egg and water or milk or something *Ray* not making it from scratch.

To answer some *cheeky chappy*, I make him what he fancies at the moment and then he goes and leaves half of it so I eat it and I am getting very round :frown2: I used to make a lot of cakes once upon a time when we could work off the calories, now they just stick to the ribs. I'm going to try a Mohn Kucken (Poppy seed cake) next, there isn't a lot of flour in the recipe, Quark and vanilla pudding (blancmange) its very tasty.

Yes *Sandra* the baking powder is good until at least April 2019. I think I used a cheaper one before this lot which is the most expensive cooking ingredient make, perhaps there is a difference in the mix of tartar and soda.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

No Jan. Don't guess wrong. It's flour to make cakes.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> No Jan. Don't guess wrong. It's flour to make cakes.
> 
> Ray.


:crying: sorry, I felt my wrist being slapped and it hurt. :frown2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I no longer make cakes Jan

I don’t eat anything sweet, to be fair I never have,chocolate no go here , I’m savoury 

Although I guess my consumption of wine, even though it’s dry makes up for it 

Albert does do sweet 

But he certainly doesn’t need too 

So I no longer bother

My daughter is a great cake baker 

So if necessary she’ll do it

But as I no longer do family gatherings

Don’t ask

I no longer need too 

Sandra


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

JanHank said:


> Yes *Sandra* the baking powder is good until at least April 2019. I think I used a cheaper one before this lot which is the most expensive cooking ingredient make, perhaps there is a difference in the mix of tartar and soda.


I did wonder if your baking powder was a bit old, hence the taste, but I seem to be wrong again.

I have an old tin of baking powder that was my mother's. I think she stole it from Tutankhamun's tomb! The contents are yellow and impart a certain je-ne-sais-quoi to dumplings in one of my famous notorious stews. I quite liked it, but a few years ago I bought some fresh and it doesn't give the same taste. I may donate the old tin to a museum, it must be nearly as old as Mary Berry.


----------

